# To cute. Fish, Noodle and Bee!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok these were cute so I had to share.


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG soooooo cute


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG so frickin cute. So cute I'm gunna puke.  Cuteness over load head exploding


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

AWWWW so cute!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Too cute!!!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

All three so adorable. Love the last one!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

great pics!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Definitely too cute!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG what cutie little faces, all of them, great pics Holly


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

awesome pics they are adorable.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww those are adorable!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Aww my goodness what a bundle of little princesses !!! I love them ... Thanks for sharing these Holly ... made up for making me dizzy with your vid lol


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Aww that's cute. i love that last one.
She's got such a pretty smile!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Awww!!! They are sooo cute! Those are great pics. I can't believe you got the dog and baby to look at the camera at the same time.... HAHA. Maybe mine will gain that skill. How old is the lil one now?


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Those are great!!
i just love how happy they all look!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

too cute not to share. thanks for making me smile.
Pretty reds! ..any Scottish in your ancestry?


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

OMG!! i haven't been on here for a while and hadn't seen the baby since right after she came home. I love those pics. I really like your names for your kids. Fish and Noodle. You know in Oklahoma we do noodling which is fishing by hand. They go together so well.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

rosesandthorns said:


> OMG!! i haven't been on here for a while and hadn't seen the baby since right after she came home. I love those pics. I really like your names for your kids. Fish and Noodle. You know in Oklahoma we do noodling which is fishing by hand. They go together so well.


OMG you could never catch me noodling for catfish! I saw a show on it. Very fun to watch


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

bumble bee obviously LOVES the camera and the camera loves her she is a sweetthing for sure and the kids are just to adorable totally would dress them up in strawberry shortcake clothes with that glorious red hair


----------

